# PLC Basics in 2 Min



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I hate it when the drawn-recipricatal dingle-arm goes.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

sparkiez said:


> I hate it when the drawn-recipricatal dingle-arm goes.


 (good one!)

zoltan quoted
Sounds like one of my Savant superiors explaining a new system that I'll soon 
be expected to service/maintain.


either that or some pretty boy they hired to be on camera
(one who may not know the terminology)


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

PLCs are not as scary as people tend to think. They're just computers broken down into components that are serviceable. The fact it's a computer allows logic/control that was previously performed with conventional switches, relays, analog readings, etc. to be done in a software format.

In many ways, PLCs are easier to deal with than conventional control systems because everything is visible, including the state and associations.

Best of luck!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Rora said:


> PLCs are not as scary as people tend to think. They're just computers broken down into components that are serviceable. The fact it's a computer allows logic/control that was previously performed with conventional switches, relays, analog readings, etc. to be done in a software format.
> 
> In many ways, PLCs are easier to deal with than conventional control systems because everything is visible, including the state and associations.
> 
> Best of luck!


You realize that the OP is citing a parody. :laughing:


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

telsa said:


> You realize that the OP is citing a parody. :laughing:


Ah, yeah, I've very familiar with it... just initially thought they said "the new systems" as if they were going to be working with PLCs for the first time, but re-read it.

...had a bit too much to drink :whistling2:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the original version of that, made by an Engineer at GM years ago as a spoof of internal training movies that GM was doing at the time. Notice that in the original version, the device is something that looks like a transmission.

Allen Bradley revived it in the 80s, with permission from that GM engineer, as an internal spoof of how a lot of sales people seem to not really know what they are talking about, but they don't let that stop them. It was leaked out years later when YouTube appeared...


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

If I hadn't watched this,, I would be computely didcombobulated 

, my car is stuck in reverse but the mileage keeps going down


----------

